# Generator cart



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

I am looking for some ideas for storing a generator. I have a cart, and generator (of course)...(see photos). I want to build a shed on the cart. I would like the shed to open up fully so it can be used, and easily closed to keep weather and critter tight. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

This person made an enclosure to house the generator during operation to reduce noise.

http://panamapaul.hubpages.com/hub/How-to-Build-a-Generator-Enclosure

Instructables article.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Enclosure-for-a-Generator/


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would do away with the cart idea and just build the enclosure.

It will take a LARGE cart to handle that generator. Not the standard cart you see in Lowes, Home Depot or Harbor Freight. Then if you build an enclosure on it an even larger cart will be needed.

Better yet install a whole house generator.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Maybe you should make it look like a dog house so it won't call attention to thieves that might run off with it.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd build the shelter directly onto the cart frame and give access for maintenance, gassing up, and exhaust but leave the cart closed up when in use. That will reduce noise pollution and make the thing much easier to seal from "weather and critters". Personally I'd just give some air intake on one side with a screened "speaker mesh" kind of hole pattern and then pipe the exhaust directly out another side of the box. I'd make a 4 sided box (and possibly a solid bottom as well) with a hinged lid with gasket and a locking hasp. 

As for theft, I'll assume you've already considered that and have a reason you actually want this thing mobile.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I do need it to be on a cart for a couple of reasons. First is I'm old...and pulling the cart is easier than pulling the generator. Second reason is it will be stored under an overhang on my house. When running, it needs to be at least 10 feet from the house (I have a 20 foot cord). I decided to make a light weight cover that can be lifted off. I'm thinking of using maybe some 2x2 's in the corners with some 3/8 ply. A solid bottom, with a couple of catches so it will help keep out some of the critters from nesting when not in use.


----------

